# Dinner from a Jar



## ashley8072

I've been on this run lately of making what we call Easy Dinner. My Mom gave me a book called Gifts from a Jar years and years ago. Since my newly acquired dehydrator and vacuum sealer, I've started using it all the time. Ive set a goal for myself to make 100 of these to store before the New Year. I stick with recipes that require little work and ingredients when ready to make. I've found some, but not much, recipes online. I keep some in the cabinet for our own use, and then once a week I make about 4 dif meals 2 each. I vacuum seal them so they stack and/or lay flat. So I thought about some recipe shares and I'll start off with our family fav...apparently in the second post because my screen won't move.


----------



## ashley8072

Chicken and Rice Soup

1/2 c. Split peas or wild rice (I use reg instant rice usually)
2 tbs. minced onion
2 tbs. veggie flakes (I use 1/2 carrots and 1/2 celery)
2 tsp. chicken boullion crumbled
1 tsp. thyme
1/2 tsp. garlic (however I've got it, minced or powdered)
1/2 tsp. marjoram
1/2 tsp. lemon pepper
1 c. Brown rice (I use reg instant rice for this also)
1 bay leaf
(Layer all ingredients as listed if using jar, or just combine them in a container if using bags)
*Needed ingredients to cook: Listed Soup mix, 6-7 c. Water, 8oz tomato sauce, 1 can or cup cooked chopped chicken, salt and pepper..

1. Combine soup mix, water, tomato sauce in cook pot. Bring to boil over high heat. Cover, reduce heat and simmer 10-15 min (determine how you want your veggies).
2. Add chicken. Heat thoroughly and simmer a few minutes til reached desired thickness. Remove Bay Leaf.
Makes 10-12 serv. it's quite a bit and very good. 

Note: all soup mix ingredients are dry. I use all my own dehydrated stuff and when cooking make sure to test the veggies. I like mine a little tough, almost crunch like.


----------



## neldarez

ashley8072 said:


> Chicken and Rice Soup
> 
> 1/2 c. Split peas or wild rice (I use reg instant rice usually)
> 2 tbs. minced onion
> 2 tbs. veggie flakes (I use 1/2 carrots and 1/2 celery)
> 2 tsp. chicken boullion crumbled
> 1 tsp. thyme
> 1/2 tsp. garlic (however I've got it, minced or powdered)
> 1/2 tsp. marjoram
> 1/2 tsp. lemon pepper
> 1 c. Brown rice (I use reg instant rice for this also)
> 1 bay leaf
> (Layer all ingredients as listed if using jar, or just combine them in a container if using bags)
> *Needed ingredients to cook: Listed Soup mix, 6-7 c. Water, 8oz tomato sauce, 1 can or cup cooked chopped chicken, salt and pepper..
> 
> 1. Combine soup mix, water, tomato sauce in cook pot. Bring to boil over high heat. Cover, reduce heat and simmer 10-15 min (determine how you want your veggies).
> 2. Add chicken. Heat thoroughly and simmer a few minutes til reached desired thickness. Remove Bay Leaf.
> Makes 10-12 serv. it's quite a bit and very good.
> 
> Note: all soup mix ingredients are dry. I use all my own dehydrated stuff and when cooking make sure to test the veggies. I like mine a little tough, almost crunch like.


absolutely awesome! I'm going to make this....thanks


----------



## Sentry18

You know my wife makes jar things all the time for gifts (like hot cocoa, brownie mix, etc., etc.). Never thought about making them with a soup mix or other meal. I also never thought of putting them in a vacuum seal bag. I am so impressed I will overlook the fact that you like Glocks.


----------



## ashley8072

Sentry18 said:


> You know my wife makes jar things all the time for gifts (like hot cocoa, brownie mix, etc., etc.). Never thought about making them with a soup mix or other meal. I also never thought of putting them in a vacuum seal bag. I am so impressed I will overlook the fact that you like Glocks.


Aah, Glock. My right hand friends. 

Actually I've done some brownie mix too, but mostly in bags for storage. I've also done my own Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal, which turned out really great!

Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal

1 c. Oatmeal
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 c. Sliced almonds (I did some with and without)
1/4 c. Dehydrated apples chopped

Best if you let soak a few minutes before turning on the heat (softens the apples). Cook like any stovetop oatmeal.

This is a layered recipe, but I doubled some up and made large batches and small in bags. I also added sugar to them. I'm gonna try adding a little bit of powdered milk to my next ones I make.


----------



## AuroraHawk

Very nice! Have you tried dehydrating chicken? It may be possible to get that recipe to the point of needing only water when ready to cook it.

Would it be possible to get you to share the title of the recipe book?


----------



## mma800

Thanks for the chicken and rice recipe. I am going to mix some up this weekend! Would you please post some others, especially the Texas 2 step?
Thanks!


----------



## ashley8072

AuroraHawk said:


> Very nice! Have you tried dehydrating chicken? It may be possible to get that recipe to the point of needing only water when ready to cook it.
> 
> Would it be possible to get you to share the title of the recipe book?


The title is called Gifts From a Jar. It's a binder book, brown and tan. Came with raffia and cloth for making the gifts for like 2 I think. I've def thought about dehydrating the chicken, I have yet to experiment with that though.



mma800 said:


> Thanks for the chicken and rice recipe. I am going to mix some up this weekend! Would you please post some others, especially the Texas 2 step?
> Thanks!


Sure. I'll get that up in just a bit


----------



## ashley8072

Texas Two-Step Soup mix

1 (1.61 oz) pkg brown gravy mix
2 tbs. chili powder (any heat you prefer)
2 tsp. oregano
1 tsp. ground cumin
1 tsp. minced onion
1/2 tsp. garlic salt
10-12 tortilla chips coarsely crushed (round bite size ones best)
1 - 1 1/4 c. Small-medium pasta (I've used egg noodles and macaroni before)
1 tbs dried corn
1 tbs. dried bell pepper
*Needed ingredients: 8 c. Water, 1/2 lb cooked ground beef. 

- Add all ingredients. Bring to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer 1-2 hours, or until pasta is cooked. (Mines usually done around 30min)


----------



## cpiano

I have made several of these. http://cheftessbakeresse.blogspot.com/p/52-method-recipe.html We really like the stroganoff from here.

I have the same book mentioned and really like it as well. The chicken and rice is great. The thing is that these are such great time savers. I do not buy the dried chicken or any other meat because I have lots of canned on my shelves. I just add a note to the outside of the jar that I need to add a pint of chicken or ground beef or whatever.

My question.....has anyone tried dehydrating their own brown rice and adding it to something like the OP listed? If so, I would love to know the results and whether we could benefit from saving the leftovers and using them as the OP suggests.

Thanks for starting this thread!! Hopefully, others will have other sources to share!


----------



## ashley8072

cpiano said:


> My question.....has anyone tried dehydrating their own brown rice and adding it to something like the OP listed? If so, I would love to know the results and whether we could benefit from saving the leftovers and using them as the OP suggests.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread!! Hopefully, others will have other sources to share!


I'm going to dehydrate my own rice this weekend. I hear that's how Instant is made. Cook as directed, cool, then place in dehydrator. I hope it works because I'm out of Instant atm and I've got a lot of regular. lol!

I've actually never thought about dehydrating the finished product...there's not usually any left.  The only meat I've even dehydrated has been Shrimp, and I'm hoping to find a dry meal for them soon.


----------



## mdprepper

ashley8072 said:


> I'm going to dehydrate my own rice this weekend. I hear that's how Instant is made. Cook as directed, cool, then place in dehydrator.


That is what Davarm told me to do. He is our resident "Dehydrating Guru" :kiss: Yes, it worked perfectly.


----------



## ashley8072

*White Christmas Soup Mix*

2.75 oz. pkg. Country Gravy
2 tbs. chicken bouillon
2 tbs. minced onion
2 tbs. celery
2 tsp. parsley
2 1/2- 3 c. egg noodles
*Needed ingredients: 8 c. water, 1 can cooked chicken.

- Combine mix and water. Bring to Boil. Reduce heat and add chicken. Cover and simmer til noodles are done. 
--------------------------------------------------------
Any leftovers that we have, I put into a washed tv dinner tray (i get them from my grandpa). Lay in freezer uncovered til frozen, then slide into a vacuum sealer bag and seal. When ready to use, just pull out and slit the top, microwave. Makes great after school dinners.


----------



## mdprepper

This site has a lot of soup recipes.

http://www.budget101.com/frugal/soup-mixes-200/


----------



## ashley8072

mdprepper said:


> This site has a lot of soup recipes.
> 
> http://www.budget101.com/frugal/soup-mixes-200/


Perfect! I even seen some of the ones I got from other sites. There's a lot on there! Maybe I'll get lucky and we won't be busy at work today so I can jot some of these down. Thanks md.


----------



## phxrising

Thanks for sharing. I was thinking about getting a vacuum sealer but wasn't sure how/how much I would use it. You just gave me great ideas


----------



## mma800

I made up a few packs of the Texas 2 step chili and chicken and rice soup today. Tomorrow I am going to dehydrate some more rice, but it is full of mushrooms right now. ( they were buy 1 get 1 free today)


----------



## cas4green

Sentry18 said:


> I am so impressed I will overlook the fact that you like Glocks.


Thought this was the funniest part as an out of nowhere comment...I am a 1911-A1 Springfield Armory kinda guy and just got the wife a SW 38 Revolver Airweight.

On a serious note a glock is a good thing....until it explodes in your hand!

ashley8072 - Thank you for all the recipes!

Hope to share some of mine soon, like my "Yellow Fries" seasoning recipe!


----------



## ashley8072

I just made up a nice little stock. Hitting meals hard tonight while the kitchen is still clean.


----------



## ashley8072

Ok, after months of looking at recipes, making meals as is and with substitutes...I've made my own concoction for supper tonight. Man it was good and very very filling. I call it: 

Easy Howse Soup 

1/2 c. Lentils
2 Tbsp minced onion
2 tbsp dried celery
2 tbsp dried carrots
1/2 c. Rice (I used reg rice since the dry stuff takes about 45 min to cook)
2 tbsp beef cubes crushed
2 tbsp parsley
1 tsp lemon pepper
1/2 c. Split peas
2 c. Or to the top of jar) egg noodles
*Layer jar top to bottom

Needed ingredients: 9 c. Water, 1 pound ground beef, 1 can tomato sauce, 1 can diced tomatoes (for the tomato lovers. I didn't use them but will next time). If you use diced tomatoes you might use 8 c. Water instead. 

Brown beef, drain fat. Add rest of ingredients. Bring to boil. Reduce heat and simmer 45min to an hour. Stir occasionally. Test peas for done ness. 

We got hungry just smelling it, and ate before the peas were completely done. It made a lot! Can't even tell we ate any out of it. Getting ready to make up 8 bags of it for store.


----------



## ashley8072

I've reached my 100 meal goal today! I've got about 16 varieties. So I'm pretty stoked about that. I've mylared them into packs of 10 and then threw in a pkg of dehydrated eggs and 2 desserts in each one. This was my last 30 of my goal. Super happy!  Sorry for the blur, the iPad sucks at pics.


----------



## dlharris

ashley8072 said:


> I've reached my 100 meal goal today! I've got about 16 varieties. So I'm pretty stoked about that. I've mylared them into packs of 10 and then threw in a pkg of dehydrated eggs and 2 desserts in each one. This was my last 30 of my goal. Super happy!  Sorry for the blur, the iPad sucks at pics.


What were the desserts that would store with everything else?


----------



## cas4green

cas4green said:


> Hope to share some of mine soon, like my "Yellow Fries" seasoning recipe!


Well, as I said I wanted to post my recipe for "yellow fries" seasoning:

1 Tbsp Cavender's
1/2 tsp Paprika
1 Tbsp Garlic Powder
1 tsp Black Pepper
1 tsp Oregano
1/4 tsp Curry
1/4 tsp Turmeric

I start by sprinkling lightly, then grabbing the 4 corners of the paper towel and shaking(paper bag works too)! You will notice why I call them yellow fries!

***You really do not have to use the Cavender's as it has MSG in it! So, if you decide not to, then add "1/4 tsp Salt". We do not add salt to many of our dishes and never add it after something is cooked!***

I have used this on popcorn, chips, boiled eggs, and my 3yr olds favorite....sweet "B"-tatoe fries!


----------



## ashley8072

dlharris said:


> What were the desserts that would store with everything else?


Brownies, cake mixes, cookies and flavored oatmeal. In a couple of bags I threw in some hot cocoa mix too.


----------



## dlharris

ashley8072 said:


> Brownies, cake mixes, cookies and flavored oatmeal. In a couple of bags I threw in some hot cocoa mix too.


Yummy! Thanks!


----------



## Dakine

I ordered this book the other day and it should arrive tomorrow. I'm hoping the recipes are good and I'm really looking forward to trying some of these out this weekend. If these pan out I'll be vacuum sealing jars and mylar bags ASAP!

http://www.amazon.com/Dinner-Is-In-The-Jar/dp/1450550924/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355887276&sr=8-1&keywords=dinner+in+a+jar


----------



## dlharris

Dakine said:


> I ordered this book the other day and it should arrive tomorrow. I'm hoping the recipes are good and I'm really looking forward to trying some of these out this weekend. If these pan out I'll be vacuum sealing jars and mylar bags ASAP!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dinner-Is-In-The-Jar/dp/1450550924/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1355887276&sr=8-1&keywords=dinner+in+a+jar


Looking forward to hearing how you like it!


----------



## Dakine

The book arrived today right on time, but my first thoughts of I'd be trying several of the recipes right away may have been overly optimistic. I lead the single guys life and some of this stuff just isnt in my kitchen. I'll have to pick 1 or 2 recipes and try those, and I might have to do some web research on drying and preserving those ingredients as well to truly call it preps, BUT... they are definitely doable, and I just need to bring my A game to the kitchen when I'm trying these. The upside is that I've been working hard on updating my food prep skills and tools, so now this isnt an impossible task. I can make my own dried celery and garlic etc and whatever else is necessary... I just need to do it.

Hopefully I will be reporting back next week on taste tests!


----------



## dlharris

Dakine said:


> The book arrived today right on time, but my first thoughts of I'd be trying several of the recipes right away may have been overly optimistic. I lead the single guys life and some of this stuff just isnt in my kitchen. I'll have to pick 1 or 2 recipes and try those, and I might have to do some web research on drying and preserving those ingredients as well to truly call it preps, BUT... they are definitely doable, and I just need to bring my A game to the kitchen when I'm trying these. The upside is that I've been working hard on updating my food prep skills and tools, so now this isnt an impossible task. I can make my own dried celery and garlic etc and whatever else is necessary... I just need to do it.
> 
> Hopefully I will be reporting back next week on taste tests!


Good luck! You sound motivated! Let us know how it goes...one step at a time!


----------



## ashley8072

Dakine said:


> The book arrived today right on time, but my first thoughts of I'd be trying several of the recipes right away may have been overly optimistic. I lead the single guys life and some of this stuff just isnt in my kitchen. I'll have to pick 1 or 2 recipes and try those, and I might have to do some web research on drying and preserving those ingredients as well to truly call it preps, BUT... they are definitely doable, and I just need to bring my A game to the kitchen when I'm trying these. The upside is that I've been working hard on updating my food prep skills and tools, so now this isnt an impossible task. I can make my own dried celery and garlic etc and whatever else is necessary... I just need to do it.
> 
> Hopefully I will be reporting back next week on taste tests!


Dehydrating your own stuff is the key to being able to do any of the recipes. Lots of jars align my walled once bookshelf.  And you'll notice quick that you get more quantity for the price. Every so often I make a trip to the Organic store and cheat me a few bags of dried stuff on the cheap when I do a lot of meals. I love it though. Even DH thinks its weird that I'm happy when he brings home more sealer bags. Lol! It's addicting.


----------



## reimund2

Does anyone know the shelf life of these "Gifts In a Jar" recipes when they are vacuum sealed?


----------



## ashley8072

Most I've seen was 5-7 years for storage in Mylar bag after vacuumed sealed. I've had hamburger helper in the cabinet before for years and still good. Hamburger helper isn't even vacuumed, it's just bagged. In a jar vacuumed with oxy abs, I'd say indefinitely in a cool dark spot. Atm I've got some Betty Crocker meals that my uncle found in a car he bought. 2 cases of expired in 2008 mixed meals. I've got 4 left. Not dead yet. An they tasted fine.


----------



## ashley8072

We made the Minestrone Soup for dinner last night. It was very different since I've never made Ziti pasta before. When I made the meals, instead of macaroni noodles, I used Ziti noodles.

Minestrone Soup Mix

1/4 cup dried split peas
1/2 cup dried kidney beans
4 crumbled beef bouillon cubes _(i pkgd 2, but it def needed 4, so 2 were added. i was trying to cut corners to be able to make more with what i had at the time)_
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried parsley
1-1/2 teaspoons salt
1/2 teaspoon ground pepper
1 cup elbow macaroni_ (used ziti pasta. i bought pkgs of these over a year ago at the dollar store because they were on sale)_
1 Tbs. Dried carrots
1 Tbs. Dried celery
1 Tbs. Dried onion
1 Tbs. Dried corn
Dried tomatoes 
3 tablespoons dried tomato powder
_*Because I have yet to dehydrate Tomatoes, and the Organic store doesn't have them, I omitted the tomato additions and added 1- 8oz can tomato paste and a 15oz can of Diced Tomatoes._

8 cups water
1 jar Minestrone Soup Mix
1 pound sweet Italian sausage _(i used regular sausage with added seasonings)_

Place water into a large stockpot. Add the Minestrone Soup Mix and simmer for 1-1/2 hours _(took me about 45min for desired tenderness)_. Remove the skin from the sausage. In a medium skillet, brown the sausage, breaking it into small pieces. Add to soup. Heat 15 minutes to blend flavors.

This recipe came off the Preparedness Brings Peace website.


----------



## ashley8072

Ok, back on track from the holidays. Hopefully finish up moving in the next day or two. FYI, preppers moving is a very long progress. lol! 

I don't have a meal to post this time, but I did find a nice little Hot Cocoa mix. I've never made my own hot chocolate mix and I was very pleased with this one. 

This is for a Quart

Hot Cocoa Mix in a jar

6 c. instant dry milk
1 1/2c. sugar
1 c. Cocoa
*optional 1 1/2c miniature marshmallows (i bought some choc ones a month ago at walmart)
*optional 2 tbs caramel chips (i sliced up caramel pieces. that sucked. ill buy them if i see them next time)


----------



## CulexPipiens

Here's a whole site with a bunch of recipes all based on meal in a jar. In this case the person is a Thrive consultant and obviously the meals are based around their products but could easily be changed if you have your own dehydrated foods.

http://rainydayfoodstorage.blogspot.com/


----------



## Davarm

AuroraHawk said:


> Very nice! Have you tried dehydrating chicken? It may be possible to get that recipe to the point of needing only water when ready to cook it.
> 
> Would it be possible to get you to share the title of the recipe book?


I have dehydrated both raw and cooked chicken.

The raw, I wouldn't recommend it unless it was first cured, and then you still have to be very careful. As far as taste goes, dried, cured chicken can taste pretty good but some recent experiments I've done resulted in the meat resembling overly dry baked chicken even after long boiling sessions.

Dehydrated cooked chicken, it does take some getting used to but it can be used in recipes like Enchiladas or Soups with good results but it does have a "different than fresh" taste.


----------



## CulexPipiens

Davarm said:


> ...As far as taste goes, dried, cured chicken can taste pretty good but some recent experiments I've done resulted in the meat resembling overly dry baked chicken even after long boiling sessions....


Sounds like Chicken Jerky to me!


----------



## Davarm

dlharris said:


> What were the desserts that would store with everything else?


One of my favorite dehydrated deserts is Pound Cake, when it is made by the recipe, 1 pound each of flour, butter, eggs and sugar, it dries well and can be rehydrated by just adding a little water and letting it sit or by putting it in the microwave in a ziplock bag with a spoon full of water and nuking it for about 30 seconds.

Other cakes dehydrate well also but the lighter more delicate cakes tend to break up when vacuum sealed.

Dehydrated cakes are also good just eating them dry like cookies.


----------



## Davarm

CulexPipiens said:


> Sounds like Chicken Jerky to me!


I guess it is chicken jerky, I've never had the guts to eat it raw though. I may just be overly cautious or even paranoid but I have always cooked it before eating.


----------



## neldarez

Davarm said:


> I guess it is chicken jerky, I've never had the guts to eat it raw though. I may just be overly cautious or even paranoid but I have always cooked it before eating.


there you have it! wisdom comes with age!!


----------



## Davarm

neldarez said:


> there you have it! wisdom comes with age!!


You saying I'm OLD?:eyebulge:

Thats OK Ms Nelda, my daughters tell me I'm over the hill most every day.


----------



## ashley8072

I've underestimated my DD's knowledge in the dinners I've been preparing. Last night when I got home from work, she asked for the recipe to White Christmas and if she could take one to school. I asked her why she chose that one, and she replied "It's her favorite and it's really easy to write down ingredients." :scratch The teacher is doing assignments to the class of bringing in their favorite recipe from home. Now whether or not she got the assignment right and was to take the actual food, I've no idea. :dunno: So I let her take one that I sealed in a bag with the instructions on it rather than in a Jar, and then she wrote the ingredients down. During the process of me giving her the shorthand version, she went on about how cool they were and wish that all her friends knew how to prep. :2thumb: Hopefully we get completely settled this weekend, and I'm thinking PadaWan. hehe The only reason I don't get her too involved now is she's got the attention span of a goldfish.


----------



## Freyadog

Davarm said:


> One of my favorite dehydrated deserts is Pound Cake, when it is made by the recipe, 1 pound each of flour, butter, eggs and sugar, it dries well and can be rehydrated by just adding a little water and letting it sit or by putting it in the microwave in a ziplock bag with a spoon full of water and nuking it for about 30 seconds.
> 
> Other cakes dehydrate well also but the lighter more delicate cakes tend to break up when vacuum sealed.
> 
> Dehydrated cakes are also good just eating them dry like cookies.


Could you give us a step by step when you get a chance? Is it baked first etc? Did not quite get the instructions.


----------



## Freyadog

ashley8072 said:


> Chicken and Rice Soup
> 
> 1/2 c. Split peas or wild rice (I use reg instant rice usually)
> 2 tbs. minced onion
> 2 tbs. veggie flakes (I use 1/2 carrots and 1/2 celery)
> 2 tsp. chicken boullion crumbled
> 1 tsp. thyme
> 1/2 tsp. garlic (however I've got it, minced or powdered)
> 1/2 tsp. marjoram
> 1/2 tsp. lemon pepper
> 1 c. Brown rice (I use reg instant rice for this also)
> 1 bay leaf
> (Layer all ingredients as listed if using jar, or just combine them in a container if using bags)
> *Needed ingredients to cook: Listed Soup mix, 6-7 c. Water, 8oz tomato sauce, 1 can or cup cooked chopped chicken, salt and pepper..
> 
> 1. Combine soup mix, water, tomato sauce in cook pot. Bring to boil over high heat. Cover, reduce heat and simmer 10-15 min (determine how you want your veggies).
> 2. Add chicken. Heat thoroughly and simmer a few minutes til reached desired thickness. Remove Bay Leaf.
> Makes 10-12 serv. it's quite a bit and very good.
> 
> Note: all soup mix ingredients are dry. I use all my own dehydrated stuff and when cooking make sure to test the veggies. I like mine a little tough, almost crunch like.


How are the sealed bags stored? Instead of tomato sauce Can dehydrated tomato powder be added to the mix?


----------



## ashley8072

Freyadog said:


> How are the sealed bags stored? Instead of tomato sauce Can dehydrated tomato powder be added to the mix?


I take 10 dif meals that I've vacuum sealed and place them in a Mylar bag. Seal it up with a bayleaf and oxy absorber. Leave a small enough hole to get the vacuum sealer hose attachment, and vacuum as much as i can from the Mylar bag. Then they go into the storage room. I can get enough air out of them so they stand up and slide into a shelf to keep them from slipping off each other.

I use tomato sauce because its easily available atm. I have yet to dehydrate tomatoes, but do intend to do it soon. Some recipes do call for dehydrated tomatoes and tomato powder, but I substitute not having it with a can.  Now when I get some tomato plants going, I plan on super abundance of tomatoes.


----------



## Dakine

ashley8072 said:


> Hopefully we get completely settled this weekend, and I'm thinking PadaWan. hehe The only reason I don't get her too involved now is she's got the attention span of a goldfish.


That's HILARIOUS!!!! when I am with my nephews I constantly evaluate them on "way ahead of my knuckle dragging retarded self at that age" or... "boy... you have no freakin idea what you're doing, do you???" but it's always entertaining  :beercheer:


----------



## Alfredo8100

Looking sounds good....i sure will must be try this at home...i also found one this type of nice recipe from home weekly magazine.I sure will must be next time post here...Thanks for sharing this...


----------



## ashley8072

Got my tomatoes dehydrated and was ready to make this for dinner tonight.  It was sooo good. I didn't even use any meat in it because I was in a time crunch and everyone wanted just a hot soup. 

Hearty lentil and Barley Soup mix

3/4 c. Brown lentils
1/4 c. Dried tomato halves
2 tbsp. dried veggie flakes (I used my dried carrots and celery and a dash of corn)
1 tbsp. dried minced onion
2 tsp. chicken granules
1 tsp. oregano 
1 tbsp. minced garlic
1/2 tsp. black pepper
1/8 tsp. red pepper flakes (I put these on the table rather than in the mix tonight because the baby) Then on 2 of my bagged meals I upped the black pepper to 1 tbsp and skipped the red. 
1/2 c. Pearled barley
**Layer as listed in 1 pint jar to store, or dump it all in vacuum bag and seal. 

Add ingredients: 5-6 c. Water, 1 can diced tomatoes w green chilies, 8 oz smoked sausage cut into bite size pieces, dash of lemon pepper. 

*Place in slow cooker and cook on low for 6-8 hours adding additional water as needed. Garnish with lemon pepper. 

I totally didn't use the slow cook method. I used the soup mix, a can of Rotel, 6 c water, and tbsp of lemon pepper. Heated to boiling. Then simmered for almost an hour til barley was tender. Stirring occasionally. Served with oyster crackers. Hubby shredded some cheese over his.


----------



## sallyjoseph

chicken and rice recipe waw i liked this and sure i will try it.


----------



## ashley8072

Recap on the Tomatoes that I dehydrated. They seem to get bitter as they get older, even with an oxy abs. I'm not sure how to get around this. The Tomato Powder, however, taste fresh as the day I did it. 

I have purchased some Thrive canisters of random stuff. At camp last weekend, I was greatly appreciated for the Freeze-Dried Chicken in the Chicken and Rice, because the can opener had disappeared.


----------



## readytogo

My favor camp meal, specially on cold weather is nothing more than a few pieces of good jerky, dry onions, dry pasta o rice,lents,dry potatoes flakes cook in 4 cups of water or more; test the recipe.


----------



## zimmy

*meals in a jar*


----------



## readytogo

I make my mixes with Orzo pasta,Couscous or my own pasta, try brown/white rice once but cooking the rice then drying it is not cost effective in my book the other mixes are simpler and easier, adding dry veg's and meat makes a great 
meal.


----------



## ashley8072

A couple more days til Halloween, why not raise the thread.  Still staying stocked up on my dehydrated meals that we throw together, but mostly I just try to keep the fridge stocked with ready to eat stuff. 

Spaghetti, chicken and pork fried rice, chili, salad, just about any quick noodle concoction I can come up with. Not to mention leftovers. Even just storing the ready to eat stuff in the jars, prolongs the life of anything. Salads staying fresh for weeks and weeks. A couple days ago I decided to make some fruit jars. We eat and keep a lot of fresh veggies and fruits in the house, but maybe once a day I still find a half eaten something. Apple, orange, banana, peach, etc. Or only the peels or skins of what was. I thought why not cut up some fruits and do the same. 

Well I'm gonna have to make more and with even more variety. Everyone is munching them up! Even our 4yo DD ate all of hers!


----------



## Jewel

how do you subscribe to a thread without posting to it? 


I wish I could watch the you tubes but I have slow old dial up. It looks like she's using a lot of things I don;t have anyway.

Wonderful thread I hope it continues! I'm just now getting into canning dry meals.


----------



## jeff47041

Jewel said:


> how do you subscribe to a thread without posting to it?
> 
> I wish I could watch the you tubes but I have slow old dial up. It looks like she's using a lot of things I don;t have anyway.
> 
> Wonderful thread I hope it continues! I'm just now getting into canning dry meals.


Scroll up to the dark blue line. There is a drop down that says thread tools. Click on subscribe to this thread. But it emails you. 
I don't do that, I just like posting because then, when someone posts something new, it shows up in "My replies"


----------



## Jewel

jeff47041 said:


> Scroll up to the dark blue line. There is a drop down that says thread tools. Click on subscribe to this thread. But it emails you.
> I don't do that, I just like posting because then, when someone posts something new, it shows up in "My replies"


Thank you!!


----------



## ashley8072

Jewel said:


> I wish I could watch the you tubes but I have slow old dial up. It looks like she's using a lot of things I don;t have anyway.


Dial up? They still make that? lol! jk

It seems like a lot of different things, but you'll realize shortly that you can do a LOT of things with them. It doesn't take all that much of veggies and spices that go into the meals. I do keep my prices down by just adding canned meat, rather than get the freeze dried stuff. We have a lot of canned meat. I also use my own dehydrated stuff. The freeze dried stuff is nice, but at $20 bucks a can, I have a hard time stomaching the buy. I do have several, but it's for a rainy day.

This week sometime I will be picking up some stuff to make Chicken Noodle soup. I just can't find a good brand that is reasonably priced. I will use freeze dried chicken in it.


----------



## Jewel

ashley8072 said:


> Dial up? They still make that? lol! jk
> 
> It seems like a lot of different things, but you'll realize shortly that you can do a LOT of things with them. It doesn't take all that much of veggies and spices that go into the meals. I do keep my prices down by just adding canned meat, rather than get the freeze dried stuff. We have a lot of canned meat. I also use my own dehydrated stuff. The freeze dried stuff is nice, but at $20 bucks a can, I have a hard time stomaching the buy. I do have several, but it's for a rainy day.
> 
> This week sometime I will be picking up some stuff to make Chicken Noodle soup. I just can't find a good brand that is reasonably priced. I will use freeze dried chicken in it.


I also dehydrate all my own stuff and am just replacing the ingredients with what i have. I'm loving this form of fast food! it adds great variety to the pantry and the way I'm doing it it's all still from scratch 

Thanks so much for this thread!!


----------



## Idaholady

I'm so excited about this thread. It was exactly what I was looking for; to make things to store in jars. If I get proficient, I'm gonna share my knowledge with my friends and maybe they'll show their friends.....


----------



## cmartin0184

I have a couple of books that are "gifts in a jar". One is soup stuff, one is muffins and breads, and the other is cookies and the like. I never really thought to much of using them for home. But might be good to do... teenage boys and always on the go. Could be something quick and easy for them to make on their own. I don't think it would be too hard to drop the ingredients down to a 1 person serving...


----------



## gam46

Not meaning to sound sassy, just offering my suggestion.

Line up a number of jars to be filled.

Add one of several quick-cooking dried legumes such as lentils, split peas, black-eyed peas, or pre-cooked and dehydrated beans. Perhaps different ones down the line.

Add one of your own pre-cooked and dehydrated whole grains. Again, they need not all be the same. Consider brown rice, wild rice, wheat berries, oat groats, hulled barley, etc.

Now the protein is complete although you may to prefer to add meat or meat flavor, i.e. bouillon powder.

Add dehydrated onion and garlic to each.

Add your choice of dehydrated veggies down the line. My choices come from drop and dry frozen veggies.

Add a dehydrated leafy green to each jar.

Add either dehydrated tomatoes or tomato powder to most jars.

Consider adding dehydrated peppers, just a bit if hot, to each jar.

A bit of dried citrus peel can brighten the flavor.

Seal and store a variety which can still accept herbs and spices to taste.


----------

